# Ready for winter!! *furmommy alert*



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. it gets -40 here so this was necessary LOL. I want her to get used to walking in a coat and boots. She was NOT impressed. :redface:

I got tired of people thinking she was a boy so I had to go for pink.




























"I'm so embarrassed I don't even want to look!"


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

that is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!!! The second last and the last pics are hilarious... the second last is like "Mmm hmm, I am ROCKING this outfit darling!"


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Love it! She really rocks that outfit lol



It doesn't get very cold here at all but I bought Duke a couple of sweaters anyway since he doesn't really have a lot of fur... :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The question is...did you take a video of her walking in them!?!?!?LOL :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

She's adorable!! maybe she needs some 80's legwarmers too she's so teenie those little parts of her legs that aren't covered might freeze! :tongue:

Great pictures! especially that last one!!!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

omg!! so cute!!! time to get booties for my girl too but so expensive in vancouver!! love her outfit & boots!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Aww, so cute!!! I got Louis boots last winter because they heavily salt our sidewalks. He just runs around all crooked and flapping his paws like fly swatters. I also got him a winter "parka" but he seems to have one built into his skin  I bet in the last picture she's thinking, "Mmmm....now I will finally be all warm and toasty!"


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the photos, she is kickin in those booties. I love the booties too. Love the last photo...now tomorrow I would love to see pics of her walking around and strutting her stuff in that gear.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Now take her to the dog park in that outfit and take photo's of the other people's reactions haha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Now take her to the dog park in that outfit and take photo's of the other people's reactions haha


I call for a video camera......hidden.....like on Tessy!!LOL


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

that is the cutest thing ever! I want one for my lab! haha!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That jacket cracks me up. Looks better and more comfortable than half the clothes I have.

I'm not going to dress up my hoodlums in coats, they have long fur but I am going to get them boots because it snows deep here, it gets cold here and they throw salt all over the place here...so, boots it is. I have GOT to find pink boots for my girl. It's a necessity. She doesn't have a tiara, (yet), but everything she has, (collar, leash), is princess pink. The boy, I think I'll get black boots for him.

Where the heck do I find dog boots?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How cute! I love the booties!
I had a very old female Great Dane that everyone assumed was a boy,
even with a hot pink collar, name tag, and a pink bandana on. I gave up.
Hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

If Slayer would let me i'd get her a rain coat. LOVE the second pic lol


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

haha...sooo stinking cute !!!! They sure put a smile on my face..thanks 

p.s
-40 yeah and I thought it is cold out when we get wind chills of -15


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Walmart actually LOL, I've been looking around at boots for awhile but they are like $60 and I can never find ones small enough for her. $60 is basically the cost of PEOPLE boots which are obviously much more expensive to make than little canvas baggies LOL. I looked in the pet section and nothing, went to the car section and there was a random stand with pet clothes.. Got the boots and the parka for $13 each.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Walmart actually LOL, I've been looking around at boots for awhile but they are like $60 and I can never find ones small enough for her. $60 is basically the cost of PEOPLE boots which are obviously much more expensive to make than little canvas baggies LOL. I looked in the pet section and nothing, went to the car section and there was a random stand with pet clothes.. Got the boots and the parka for $13 each.


Hmmm...Im going to go check out OUR walmart! If it looks that cute on Tess, Ill bet that parka would look just as cute on Dixi!!LOL :wink:
(Thanks for the tip!!:thumb


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, that's a great price. 

I normally have to pay more for my dog's clothes than I pay for my own. $13 is for both of them is a steal!

And she looks extremely adorable.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Cute! Luigi has a few hoodies, he had a parka but I realized recently that it will be too small this winter (he may not get a new one as he was in the habit of picking fights with the old one:wink. i would love to get him boots, we live in the city and I worry about salt, but i have a feeling he would not aprove, and my husband thinks I've sissified the pore boy enough as it is.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awwww she looks so adorable.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

cute cute cute!!! I agree.... go for the leg warmers next!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

These just might be my favorite pictures EVER posted on DFC :tongue:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My lawd, where do you live...-40...I would just die. I'm cold if it gets below 80, true southerner.
She is the sweetest princess...purdy gurl!!!


----------

